# 2006 Mathews Outback: Good deal?



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

I posted earlier asking for bow recommendations, as I am trying to get into bow hunting on a $650 budget. I had someone offer me a Mathews Outback for $300... I think it was made in 2006. Is this a fair price? Good bow? Too outdated? Any clues will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

They make good bows, but I don't believe that it is adjustable as far a draw length....so, are you sure it is the right size for you?

If it is a bare bow, that might be a bit on the high side. If it comes with a very good sight, arrow rest, release, case, etc... it might be a better deal.

Does the person take care of his stuff?


----------

